
Ask HN: Which is the best place to get your SSL certificate? - maurosicard
I want to install SSL on all my sites, but I am wondering where should I buy the certificate?<p>Some people suggest Let&#x27;s Encrypt, but anothers say as it is free it does not work very well.<p>What do you suggest?
======
kevinmitnick
Lets encrypt will work find, but they are offering SSL for 90 days only. That
means you need to reissue your certificate for each 90 days of interval. This
will become more hectic. And if you forgot to reissue your website will no
longer be encrypted.

It will be better to get SSL Certificate from trusted SSL Certificate
Authorities.

Here's the comparison of Domain Validated SSL Certificate of Trusted
Certificate Authority - [https://aboutssl.org/comparison-of-domain-validated-
dv-ssl-c...](https://aboutssl.org/comparison-of-domain-validated-dv-ssl-
certificates).

------
PaulBurke
Let’s Encrypt SSL certificate is not recommended for business level websites,
as it is limited for domain validation only.

It’s depends on you. If you have a small website just go with domain validated
SSL Certificate which start under $5.

If you have an eCommerce based website, then go with Organization Validation
(available under $30) or EV SSL Certificate (available at $99).

I would recommend CheapSSLSecurity
([https://cheapsslsecurity.com/](https://cheapsslsecurity.com/)) where you can
get your choice SSL Certificate at lowest price with instant technical
support.

------
kevinjohnson11
I recommend to buy your SSL Certificate from
[https://comodosslstore.com/](https://comodosslstore.com/) that offer all
types of SSL including DV, OV and EV SSL at cheap price.

Here you can get

\- 30 days money back \- 24x7 support \- EV SSL @ $99/yr \- Unlimited reissue
\- Price match guarantee

Whereas you can get free certificates for a limited time such as 30 days or 90
days and you have to keep focus on its renewal all time. So, a Comodo SSL
Certificate is the best option to secure your website at cheap price with the
highest level of encryption.

------
onion2k
_anothers say as it is free it does not work very well_

There is _literally_ no difference between a Let's Encrypt SSL certificate and
the basic paid product from any other signing authority.

------
nnrocks
I suggest you to buy from
[https://www.cheapsslshop.com/](https://www.cheapsslshop.com/) Cheapest price
and best customer support.

